# Fluval Chi and Betta



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I'm pretty new to aquariums and this is my first post in this forum. My betta died few days ago and I'd like to start over again and do it the right way now. 

I've got Fluval Chi 5 gallon aquarium. Ideally I'd like to have natural plants in it. Which plants would you guys recommend to make the new betta happy and that would work with my tank? What kind of additional stuff would I need to keep the aquarium healthy? Should I first set up aquarium with plants for some time, when it is in good shape then try to add the betta?

What kind of stones/graves would be good for the betta? I used to have small gravel which i replaced with larger white stones. Would that make any difference?

I've noticed some posts regarding high water flow of the fluval chi filter. Should I would some cheesecloth to reduce the water flow? Also regarding the lighting is the power of LED light sufficient for real plants? Is it good for the betta?

Thanks,
Ruben


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Should i get some kind of water testing kits to check when if the water is good ph/ammonia level? Which ones do you recommend? Also , are there any test kits available to check if there are any harmful bacterias?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are going to get a testing kit definitely get a liquid testing kit rather than the strips. Strips don't tend to be as accurate as the liquid kids. Mine was £20 it came with 7 different bottles of testing chemicals, 2 glass test tubes, a pippet and a stand with 4 different instruction books with the charts on the backs. Worth every penny. You can get the kits separately too. Plant wise go for something that will grow quickly, low maintenance but that wont invade your tank. I have 3 different types and payed £5.50 for 3 bunches of about 5 or 6 stems. If you are planning on a fishless cycle there's this http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838 sticky. As bettas tend to hang around the top or middle of the tank most of the time gravel isn't as important, just make sure it has no sharp edges. People like to put orniments that are not intended for aquariums and they sometimes have sharp edges which tear they're gorgeous fins. Theres a test you can do where you run tights (panty hoes in the US) across the ornament or gravel, if it snags or tears it means your bettas fins will too. Bettas love dark caves and plants with big leaves to rest in or on away from the light so you should definitely keep an eye out for a little cave, just check any openings are big enough for him to fit through. Don't want him getting stuck! About the size of an adults thumb is about right. Hope I helped, there are a lot of people here who are more experienced with Bettas but this is what I've picked up


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Just came across a link with some plants for bettas. How good would those plants be with Fluval Chi tank: Tiger Lotus, Java Moss and Java Ferns, Chinese Evergreen?

http://bettafishhome.com/plants-for-betta-fish-tanks


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Sheldon31 said:


> If you are going to get a testing kit definitely get a liquid testing kit rather than the strips. Strips don't tend to be as accurate as the liquid kids. Mine was £20 it came with 7 different bottles of testing chemicals, 2 glass test tubes, a pippet and a stand with 4 different instruction books with the charts on the backs. Worth every penny. You can get the kits separately too. Plant wise go for something that will grow quickly, low maintenance but that wont invade your tank. I have 3 different types and payed £5.50 for 3 bunches of about 5 or 6 stems. If you are planning on a fishless cycle there's this http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838 sticky. As bettas tend to hang around the top or middle of the tank most of the time gravel isn't as important, just make sure it has no sharp edges. People like to put orniments that are not intended for aquariums and they sometimes have sharp edges which tear they're gorgeous fins. Theres a test you can do where you run tights (panty hoes in the US) across the ornament or gravel, if it snags or tears it means your bettas fins will too. Bettas love dark caves and plants with big leaves to rest in or on away from the light so you should definitely keep an eye out for a little cave, just check any openings are big enough for him to fit through. Don't want him getting stuck! About the size of an adults thumb is about right. Hope I helped, there are a lot of people here who are more experienced with Bettas but this is what I've picked up


Sheldon, thanks for your comments! Could you also give the name/link of the kit that you're using? I'd just like to get the proper thing otherwise since I'm just starting I could easy get a wrong kit. Are you familiar with Fluval Chi tank? can you comment on the lighting of that tank?


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

do you have photos of you plants? which plants did you use? remember the names?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the chi no I'm afraid, there are a few people here who have them. I have a 15gal tank with a fluval plus 3 filter. If you google Fluval Chi user manual it will find the Hagen site and they'll have the manual for your filter etc. Any big leafy plants are good for bettas. Like I said they like to rest on them or use them as cover from lights. All those plants you've listed are relatively easy to care for and require little maintenance. I must warn, make sure the tank you use has a lid or cover. Bettas can jump and I've heard of a few people who have had their bettas jump clear out of the tank! You may want to "baffle" your filter. Check out the sticking http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139&page=1 it will reduce the flow of your filter as Bettas like very still water. I'm battling with my filter at the moment as it sometimes pushes my betta away a little.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

There is a plant sticky here somewhere. I'll see if I can find it for you.

ETA: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428. I have a few Anubis and a Anacharis.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Forgot to ask, do you have a heater? Bettas don't like the cold so need a heater and you'll need a thermometer to keep an eye on things.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Sheldon31, if I decide to go with fishless cycle with food or a planted tank cycle,
should I do the cycle with or without the carbon filter? I'm just asking in case that
the filter would absorb the ammonia, nitrite or nitrate and that would interfere with
the cycle?


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Sheldon31 said:


> I'm not familiar with the chi no I'm afraid, there are a few people here who have them. I have a 15gal tank with a fluval plus 3 filter. If you google Fluval Chi user manual it will find the Hagen site and they'll have the manual for your filter etc. Any big leafy plants are good for bettas. Like I said they like to rest on them or use them as cover from lights. All those plants you've listed are relatively easy to care for and require little maintenance. I must warn, make sure the tank you use has a lid or cover. Bettas can jump and I've heard of a few people who have had their bettas jump clear out of the tank! You may want to "baffle" your filter. Check out the sticking http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139&page=1 it will reduce the flow of your filter as Bettas like very still water. I'm battling with my filter at the moment as it sometimes pushes my betta away a little.


How much of plants I can put into the tiny basket of that tank? I'd say it is about 4"x4".

I've came across a thread discussing that filter and looks like putting a piece of Cheesecloth on in the filter would reduce the water flow and make the fish happier. would need to do that when I'm ready to add the fish to the talk.

Now there are Fluval tank covers available for around $6 : http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A13957-Fluval-Chi-Cover/dp/B005QRDEDM/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1. would need to get that as well.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Sheldon31 said:


> Forgot to ask, do you have a heater? Bettas don't like the cold so need a heater and you'll need a thermometer to keep an eye on things.


Yes, i do have a heater. Actually I did replace two 25watt heaters, kept both of them in the tank at a time but they didn't do a good job. Eventually replaced with 50watt heater and it looks like keeps the water constant at 78F. This is the one i got: http://www.amazon.com/06105-Heaters-Submersible-Aquarium-50-Watt/dp/B003C5JNXK/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1332798430&sr=1-1

Also thanks you for the plants sticky link! Will start the research on plants now


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

one more question. I had been cycling a water with betta fix drops before I separated my betta into a small bowl with a special "betta healthy water". I was adding this "Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Betta Fix" for a week without the fish in the tank and without the carbon filter to cure the water, stones, etc. 

Now the fish is gone and I'm basically starting over again. I'd need to do the cycle now. Would you suggest to pour out everything and start all over again or I can do the cycle with that water?


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

would this test kid be good for setting up tank for betta and some plants: API FRESHWATER MASTER TEST KIT?
It tests: pH, High Range pH, Nitrite and Nitrate levels.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Can anyone comment on the amount of light produced by 10 LED lights in Fluval Chi tank? Is that considered low? I just need to know what to decide on the types of the plants to put. Some of the plants do not like direct light. Since LED is much less powerful than regular lights would it still be considered direct light?


----------



## meve (Feb 4, 2012)

PLease, go see my post and secure your tank with foam as the person explain it. I lost 2 of my fish last week because of those holes. Its really ease to fix and will save you some tears 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96470&page=2


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

rubenhak said:


> one more question. I had been cycling a water with betta fix drops before I separated my betta into a small bowl with a special "betta healthy water". I was adding this "Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Betta Fix" for a week without the fish in the tank and without the carbon filter to cure the water, stones, etc.
> 
> Now the fish is gone and I'm basically starting over again. I'd need to do the cycle now. Would you suggest to pour out everything and start all over again or I can do the cycle with that water?


I'm not sure what this Betta Fix stuff is (if it is the API BettaFix, get rid of all your water), but I would suggest getting rid of it. I'm not sure what you mean by "curing" your water and stones, either...could you explain more? 
Are you planning on a fishless cycle? If so, using pure ammonia is your best bet. 



rubenhak said:


> would this test kid be good for setting up tank for betta and some plants: API FRESHWATER MASTER TEST KIT?
> It tests: pH, High Range pH, Nitrite and Nitrate levels.


That is the best and most commonly recommended test kit available, definitely get that one.  



rubenhak said:


> Can anyone comment on the amount of light produced by 10 LED lights in Fluval Chi tank? Is that considered low? I just need to know what to decide on the types of the plants to put. Some of the plants do not like direct light. Since LED is much less powerful than regular lights would it still be considered direct light?


Your light will be fine to grow low-light plants. I would suggest looking in to the following:
- crypts
- elodea/anacharis
- ambulia
- anubias
- lacefern
- java fern
- java moss
- marimo moss


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

meve said:


> PLease, go see my post and secure your tank with foam as the person explain it. I lost 2 of my fish last week because of those holes. Its really ease to fix and will save you some tears
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96470&page=2


Thank you for sharing that! I'd definitely secure that area!


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I'm not sure what this Betta Fix stuff is (if it is the API BettaFix, get rid of all your water), but I would suggest getting rid of it. I'm not sure what you mean by "curing" your water and stones, either...could you explain more?


Yes I used API BettaFix. It just says to apply it to fishless tank for a week without the carbon filter and then after a week do a water change and it would be good to put the fish back into the tank. 



Bombalurina said:


> Are you planning on a fishless cycle? If so, using pure ammonia is your best bet.


Yes, i'm planning on fishless or planted cycle. Still need to decide on plants first and see which of those would work well in Fluval Chi aquarium.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have any suggestions regarding cleaning the tank, stones, filter, etc.? I just don't want my second betta do dies from the same illness that causes my first one to die. Should I throw away the stones, gravel and carbon filter that start from scratch so that it cannot transfer that illness or it is not really required?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

rubenhak said:


> Yes I used API BettaFix. It just says to apply it to fishless tank for a week without the carbon filter and then after a week do a water change and it would be good to put the fish back into the tank.
> 
> I caution against BettaFix. There's a lot of controversy as to whether it is safe as a medication or not (anything with that much controversy I wouldn't risk using), and it certainly isn't doing something to your water. Not sure what API thinks it is doing there.
> 
> Yes, i'm planning on fishless or planted cycle. Still need to decide on plants first and see which of those would work well in Fluval Chi aquarium.


If you want to do a silent (planted) cycle, PM OldFishLady.  She's the plant guru hereabouts and can explain all about it. I do know that you need ammonia-sucking plants for it - that means super fast-growers like elodea, hornwort and duckweed. 



rubenhak said:


> Do you have any suggestions regarding cleaning the tank, stones, filter, etc.? I just don't want my second betta do dies from the same illness that causes my first one to die. Should I throw away the stones, gravel and carbon filter that start from scratch so that it cannot transfer that illness or it is not really required?


Do you have anything other than carbon in the filter? Personally I tend to remove my carbon sinces it sucks up my fertiliser etc. Plus it's expensive to keep replacing it. 
I would buy new filter media to be on the safe side. Everything else can be washed in a bleach solution (1 part bleach to 9 parts water) and then rinsed again and again until you cannot smell a trace of bleach left. After that, leave it to air dry and then rinse it again. That will have it thoroughly disinfected.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Bombalurina, will try to contact OldFishLady regarding planted cycle. 

I've just completed setting up first few plants in the aquarium. Put 2 types of anubias and marimo moss. Will add some more anacharis and see how it works. Filled tank with new water. Now it is around 78F degrees. Even though I do not have any fish it it I've added API Stress Coat+ and API Stress Zyme+ to remove chlorine and add some necessary bacteria. Should I add some API Aquarium Salt?

What kind of filter media do you suggest? Do you to get a separate filtration device to replace stock fluval chi filer? At this point I've got the stock filter running only with the foam pad. Would it be better for plants to to cycle the water through the carbon filter as well? Price wise I do not worry much as it would be just $2 a month per filter. I hope I will be able to afford that 

Attaching the photo of newly setup aquarium.

Can you guys confirm that the LED light of fluval chi would be sufficient for those plants? Also, how many hours of LED light would those plants need daily? I do not have natural direct sunlight on the aquarium.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

One more question. What do you guys use to:

Feed the plant?
Fertilize the plant?
Provide CO2?

which would work with filtration system of Fluval Chi?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I just typed all my answers, then the page did something wierd and deleted them, so I'm sorry if this retype seems a little short. 



rubenhak said:


> Bombalurina, will try to contact OldFishLady regarding planted cycle.
> 
> I've just completed setting up first few plants in the aquarium. Put 2 types of anubias and marimo moss. Will add some more anacharis and see how it works. Filled tank with new water. Now it is around 78F degrees. Even though I do not have any fish it it I've added API Stress Coat+ and API Stress Zyme+ to remove chlorine and add some necessary bacteria. Should I add some API Aquarium Salt?
> Don't add the salt unless you have a sick fish. It's not a good idea to hve it all the time. I wouldn't bother with StressZyme - firstly, the good bacteria it claims to deposit won't survive without ammonia to feed on. Secondly, its dubious as to whether it actually works or not.
> ...





rubenhak said:


> One more question. What do you guys use to:
> 
> Feed the plant?
> Your ferns and such will be fine with just eating the fish poop.
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

I do not have any fertilizers or plant feeds. Is it worth using the carbon filter before i start using those just to clean up the water a bit more aggressively?

What would be the sign on the plants that the lighting, feed, CO2 is not sufficient? 

How about before I get the fish into the tank, what would the plant eat? Even when I get the fish it will be just one betta and maybe one more other small fish, what that be enough to provide enough poop for the plants? 

Bombalurina, thank you very much! this is very helpful!!!


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

how can i put ceramic rings into fluval chi filter? It does not seem to have enough space for those rings. Am i missing something?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

rubenhak said:


> I do not have any fertilizers or plant feeds. Is it worth using the carbon filter before i start using those just to clean up the water a bit more aggressively?
> It won't make a large difference to the biological filtration, but if you want the extra mechanical filtration, sure. It's up to you.  You don't have to get rid of it if you don't want to.
> 
> What would be the sign on the plants that the lighting, feed, CO2 is not sufficient?
> ...


Glad I could help. 

About the ceramic rings - don't worry if you can't fit them in, you don't need them. I don't actually know what the Fluval Chi filter looks like, so I was just tossing out suggestions.  Extra filter wool would do the job just as well.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Bombalurina, yah very helpful. You basically did a complete guide for a newbie! 

The filters look like this. Foam filter pad I currently use:
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Chi-Replacement-Foam-Pads/dp/B003TLWWE4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1332885017&sr=8-3

Carbon filter I dont use:
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Chi-Replacement-Filter-Pads/dp/B003TM3ATE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332885017&sr=8-1


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

It is 3rd day of my plants. Just want to post some pictures to check whether they are doing all right. I see some dark dots on the leaves. Is that normal? 
How do you guys take care of the plants apart from doing 50% water change every week?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey. Firstly most of your Q's have been answered perfectly! New plants in a new tank may look a bit weary at first. They need to get used to the changes in water the same as fish do. Mine seemed to look rather sickly for a week or so. Now 3 weeks in they are healthy and I'm having to trim them down a lot. I don't do a lot with my plants. I have a lot of Anacharis, some water primrose and Anubias Nana. They all like yours require little light so I wouldn't worry about that. I don't use any fertiliser. (used a tiny bit on day 2 but it did little and caused me a bit of an algae problem) My pond snail helped me out there quite a lot. A lot of plants available in pet shops tend to be very easy to care for and you'll know if they are doing well if they are lush colours and are growing new shoots. Mine I spot a new shoot almost daily. I am slowly getting a heavily planted tank set up but I have a lot more room. Your betta will love the 3rd plant for it's large lillypad like leaves  I don't use carbon either, it's expensive here and I don't feel it does enough to warrant the high cost.


----------



## rubenhak (Mar 26, 2012)

Sheldon31, I've got some updates in my tank. Added one more moss and 2 more anubias. Here is how it looks now:

  

There is still something that is not clear to me. How do I know when the light is insufficient, too much or in normal? What is the indication?


----------

